# Betta constantly attacking Mystery Snail



## ARLETA (Oct 16, 2019)

I have 3 small tanks with Bettas. 2 females and one male. Last Thursday I put Mystery Snails in each tank. My male betta is really good with snail. He looks at him follows him but didn't attack him at all. Unfortunately my female bettas are attacking snailes from the start. One of them stopped after 3 days. Now snailes are moving around and she leaves them alone but snailes are missing antennas. Worst situation I observe with my White Platinum female and Ivory Snail. For past 5 days snail is sitting in his shell and when he tries to go out my Betta attacks it. I just moved him to the different tank. But I wanted to have one in this tank to clean algea. Should I give it more time, or just evacuate snail cose my Betta won't accept it?
Here are pictures of Snailes munching on blanched zucchinis


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Bettas are territorial fish by their nature. Selective breeding has only made this worse. Some can tolerate tankmates, others cannot. It sounds like your female cannot. It's unfair on the snail, for it to be constantly tormented and harassed. 

Also be aware that Mystery snails have a pretty heavy bioload for their size. The minor advantage of them consuming algae may be outweighed by the amount of waste they produce and the increased need for water changes. 

I only mention this because you stated your tanks were small.


----------



## ARLETA (Oct 16, 2019)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Bettas are territorial fish by their nature. Selective breeding has only made this worse. Some can tolerate tankmates, others cannot. It sounds like your female cannot. It's unfair on the snail, for it to be constantly tormented and harassed.
> 
> Also be aware that Mystery snails have a pretty heavy bioload for their size. The minor advantage of them consuming algae may be outweighed by the amount of waste they produce and the increased need for water changes.
> 
> I only mention this because you stated your tanks were small.


Thank you! I thought so, it seems like she won't leave poor Snail alone. I did place him with my Mail Betta. 

About water changes I am performing them 2 times per week. Tanks are 2.5 gallon 3.5 gallon cylinder and 5 gallon aquarium kit. With live plants. Does it mean that with Mystery Snailes I will have to change water ever 2 to 3 days?


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

With smaller tanks of 2.5 to 3 gallon it is wise to change water more often and if not filtered would be a good idea to change the water each day. But with out testing for ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate first this practice might be a little to much. I know people that have smaller tanks of 1.5 and 1 gallon who change the water in these tanks of 100% each day. (it may be necessary and it may not since they don't test the water. ) Knowing the parameters of your water will tell you about the bio load and the need to do water changes. 

Having snails in a tank the bio load will rise very quickly and water changes will be necessary sooner then what you expect. But in filtered tanks the water changes you do because of the increase will soon be taken care of by the filter and the parameters will once again start to even out. 

If your female will not leave the snail alone she will never get use to it. aggression is part of their nature. It would be best to leave her in a tank by her self . As far as Algae building up this may be better taken care of with your water changes and reduce the light source and time the light is on. to less than 8 hours. If you have this tank near a window that gets light all day then you may have to move the tank away from the window. It is the light and the water conditions that grow the algae. Algae shows the over all health of the tank and the water condition. If the algae is only on the glass it is better to scrape the glass and then do a water change, which will reduce the algae growth (it won't get rid of it.) The more pristine you keep your water and the less light you offer the tank , the less algae you will get growing. 

So reduced light times and more water changes the less algae you will build up.


----------



## ARLETA (Oct 16, 2019)

Good morning 😊. All my tanks have filters and heaters. I do test water parameters and change water 2 times a week. I will be observing water parameters closely now. 
I placed 2 snailes in 3.5 galon tank and now there are 2 in 5 gallon tank. After moving ivory snail to my 5 gallon tank with male betta the snail started to move around. But he is missing his antennas. I am happier knowing snail is all right and has more peaceful companion.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Just keep watch on the water parameters. The bio load in those two tanks has increased more than twice the amont of ammonia. so water changes may be needed more frequently. But always test before the change. If the parameters are higher than you would expect do a higher percentage of water change. 

I know the snails like the change. LOL


----------

